

Show HN: My One-Man One-Year Part-Time Project - jerryji

I made this site over the past year in my own time, http://bizspeaking.com/ , the Twitter for deals.<p>I'm going full-time on this project and sincerely seek all suggestions on building a viable business -- partner, funding, mentor, referrer, designer, developer, legal, anything.<p>Technically, this site is mainly made with the Pyramid (Python) web framework, PostgreSQL as relational db, MongoDB as document store, Redis as cache/queue, and Solr for search.<p>Do follow our AngelList page http://angel.co/bizspeaking , and official blog http://bizspeaking.posterous.com/<p>Thank you!
======
jerryji
Clickable links -- <http://bizspeaking.com> , <http://angel.co/bizspeaking>

